# Should I go to school for the aesthetician course?



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

I hope I spelled aesthetician correctly lol. But I'm a recent high school graduate and for the past few years I've been switching to being interested in this career field then to a different one. I'm very indecisive. But lately I've been looking more into being an aesthetician because it seems like something that I'm actually interested in and can see myself doing. I also don't live too too far away from a beauty school that offers a course for it that also includes lessons on makeup application. You need a total of 325 hours and according to the site they have if you go to school full time (I think its 9:30 to 4:30 which includes all the breaks and lunch) you can be finished in 10 weeks. If you decide to only go during nights it'll take approximately twice as long to finish. 

My biggest concern right now is the economy. It's getting so bad especially where I live. The city I live in also isn't a very glamour loving city and not too many people seem to into these types of things. At this moment I can't even find a job, I've been looking since like October with no luck! I do eventually plan on moving to Cali probably but not for a while though. But I was just wondering if some of the beauty industry experts could give me some info about the job out look for this profession and if I really should take the course or what. Thanks!


----------



## shyste (Jan 23, 2009)

At least you have a school that offers the classes...I want to take the classes and no school here offers it..GL


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, I think the school that I think I'm thinking about attending is the one of the few or if only schools that offers that class around here. So I just hope that if I do go that its a good school.


----------



## Ddee (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi. I am an esthetician and have been one since 2000. I also have my own business. When i decided to go to school it was just to do this type of work part-time. I ended up doing this as a full time job. This is a really tough part of the beauty industry as far as getting and keeping clients. I think hair is much easier to get and retain clients than skin, but I never had the interest in doing hair. The last 2 years business has been down quite a bit, but I am still maintaining a small clientele and business. ( Biz is in MA now, was in RI) I am in a little wealthier? better off area than in RI. Also work a part-time job one day a week, not skin related. Hope this helps. My suggestion, if this is something you think you will love, and you go to school- work part time, and maybe do something else that may pay the bills a little better, or til you can build up a really good client base. Any questions, please ask!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks so much Ddee!

I just had so many worries and what ifs about entering this profession because of how bad the economy is. I haven't been able to even get a job as a cashier at any stores here, that's how bad its getting. My mom's also worried that even though the course here is around 10 weeks that I wont even be able to get a job after finishing it. Is it really hard trying to get into this field? And do they usually expect you to have tons and tons of experience before applying? My issue is that I don't have much experience in anything job related really because I'm a new highschool graduate. So it'll be a while before I can even considering starting my own business. The area that I live at is general a wealthier place (although there are more "average" income residents that live in the areas with smaller homes, which is where I live) so its surrounded by many businesses and that includes at least 5 salons/spas. So I'm thinking maybe the salons/spas are still getting okay bussiness because of this?

I do agree that being a hair stylist is probably more stable and secure but I too am not really into the whole hair thing. To be honest, I completely suck at it lol. Which is the reason why I decided to not do the whole cosmetology course the school also offers because a lot of it is focused on mainly hair.

May I ask if your other job is beauty related at all? I just don't really know what else I could do part time.


----------



## Ddee (Jan 26, 2009)

The area I live and work in now is not a wealthy area, I think what I meant to say is that the previous location was more blue collar than where I am now. I retained a lot of clients from the old location, its only about 8 minutes away from the other one. My devoted facial clients are teachers, nurses, doctors,etc. As far as the job situation in this field now, I haven't looked for a job in this field for a long time. I think its a very competitive area of cosmetology because the clients are'nt as abundant in skincare like hair. You are reaching out to a certain person. I worked in 3 salons before and during opening my business, I hung on to a job and built up a clientele slowly and as it built up, cut back my hours at the other job.   As it stands now the last three years have been a struggle, people come and go.  I moved in June to the new location, and its been a tough 3 years. I am picking up new clients, but its slow. And then you deal with people cancelling appointments or not showing.I question all the time if I should stay in it. But its hard after building this to turn my back on it. My part time thing is as a receptionist for a weight loss company. Hope I haven't discouraged you, i'm just giving you the reality.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 26, 2009)

I really appreciate that you are actually giving me the reality of the situation for this type of career. I just didn't know really who else to ask cause I only have one friend whose in the beauty industry whose taken a whole cosmetology course and just does hair and maybe makeup? I def can't ask the beauty school about it cause they'll obviously tell you anything to get you to enroll in their classes. 

The clientele at the salons/spas here are prob the doctors, lawyers, the wealthier upper class. So I just hope that if I do do this that this will help my situation out a bit with finding a job and keeping clients. 

My only other beauty alternative was to be a nail tech but I have a lot of allergies and sensitivities to chemicals so I'm not sure how that would all work out. My uncle is a certified nail tech in Philly and says that its a pretty good field to get into because theirs a higher demand for getting your nails done all the time still, which goes the same for hair. 

My worst fear really is just going through school, paying for supplies and tuition and not having anything to show for it ya know? I think I'm prob going to need even more time now which I have plenty of really to figure out something. I just have to consider earning enough money to pay for myself, bills, and two older parents soon in the future.


----------



## hwilson18 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have been in the industry working at a spa for 4 years as a manager and just recently graduated esthetician school. I absolutely love the field, and I am very passionate about what I do. But, as previously mentioned, it is a hard field and if the passion is not truly 100% there I have witness people struggle and end up not using their license.

In my school, which was 600 hours, I obtained very little makeup knowledge (we applied makeup to paper with cotton...no joke) so if that is your area of interest, make sure they will teach you what you need to know or be prepared to look for alternative methods of education (ie classes, trade shows, gosh even youtube sometimes has videos worth watching). 

I don't know much about hours nation wide but from where I have researched moving to (colorado, chicago and fl) my 600 hours is adequate, but I've been told OK has one of the highest requirements.... If you are really seriously wanting to move to another state, call their state board and find out their hour requirements, transfer requirements etc. Some states require a set amount of hours and if you only received 325 in another state, you have to go back to obtain the rest. Thats just a heads up, rather be aware of it now than too late.

This industry is amazing, but takes a lot of work and time. If your really wanting to do it, do it. Do what you love, you'll be much happier in life that way.


----------



## hwilson18 (Jan 29, 2009)

and also...because I forgot to mention it
I am involved in the hiring process at my spa and when we get an application from a fresh student, we understand that they have to start to get experience, and someone has to do that. What we look for in place of that is enthusiasm, a positive attitude and work ethic and an understanding of how this field works (you have to advertise yourself and use your slow time productively). When we find a new person with those traits we are quick to grab them because we know they will be a success and we want to give them the chance to be successful with us. So keep that in mind....


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 29, 2009)

I haven't even thought of different state's requirements! Thanks for pointing that out. I would hate to go to school here and then move to Cali or wherever I decide to go and have to in a sense start all over again to get those extra hours they may require. 

Paper and cotton makeup application?! I didn't even know that was possible! From the school's website its giving me the sense that its half and half well maybe more like 3/4 esthetician lessons and the rest is on makeup. Don't know for sure though I don't know anyone personally who has attended that school. And oh boy do I love youtube tutorials! I use to watch them like all day haha, there actually very educational when it comes to makeup. 

I can honestly say that this is something I'm seriously into. I love learning more and more about skincare and makeup. It's just though like I've said, its a big risk right now considering I can't even get a cashier job (I live by a mall, a galleria, and several shopping centers) right now. It just feels like I've done everything I could of (being professional during interviews, on time, coming in with a resume, references, and letters of reccomendation) and its just like its not enough. I always do wonder what is it that the person who did get hired instead of me have besides the usual things like experience, transportation (I don't drive yet), etc?


----------



## hwilson18 (Jan 31, 2009)

Transportation might be an issue if it seems to come up in most interviews.
BUT, if you look at it this way, cashier jobs are hard to get right now because anyone can get them. At least around where I live, people are getting PT second jobs or have been laid off and have picked up a cashier type job to get by until another comes up. So its a hard battle field right now for that....

I am in OK, and being part of owning a spa, I do know that esthetician jobs are hard to come by because once people get them they usually keep them, but in that same sense when there is an opening, we search for much longer than other positions because its hard to find good, professional therapist. I could write a book on how many times I've interviewed someone so unprofessional...So if you do go for it, and just keep looking, you'll find something...

One thing my school did as an assignment, and you could do on your own, is go to a few salons during the last few weeks of your school and do "information interviews". Ask them about their salon, services, clientele, any advice they would give. Sometimes, that information interview leaves such an awesome impression that if an opening was to ever come about, they would think about you. And if you were to go ahead and put in a resume to them, they would really want to find a way to work it out.

Sorry I could talk about this stuff forever!! I hope you discover what you want to do and just go for it! PM me if you have any questions ever!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hwilson18* 

 
_Transportation might be an issue if it seems to come up in most interviews.
BUT, if you look at it this way, cashier jobs are hard to get right now because anyone can get them. At least around where I live, people are getting PT second jobs or have been laid off and have picked up a cashier type job to get by until another comes up. So its a hard battle field right now for that....

I am in OK, and being part of owning a spa, I do know that esthetician jobs are hard to come by because once people get them they usually keep them, but in that same sense when there is an opening, we search for much longer than other positions because its hard to find good, professional therapist. I could write a book on how many times I've interviewed someone so unprofessional...So if you do go for it, and just keep looking, you'll find something...

One thing my school did as an assignment, and you could do on your own, is go to a few salons during the last few weeks of your school and do "information interviews". Ask them about their salon, services, clientele, any advice they would give. Sometimes, that information interview leaves such an awesome impression that if an opening was to ever come about, they would think about you. And if you were to go ahead and put in a resume to them, they would really want to find a way to work it out.

Sorry I could talk about this stuff forever!! I hope you discover what you want to do and just go for it! PM me if you have any questions ever!_

 
Thanks again! I don't mind you talking about this, I really want to learn more about this. 

The only places I can apply for at this moment for a job period are all within walking distance of me. There is several shopping centers, a mall and a galleria within 15 20 minutes walking distance from my house. So I thought I'd have a much better opportunity finding a job-yeah right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It really bugs me whenever I turn an application in for a place and never hear from them and when I walk by their store I'll see still the "Hiring" sign out. I'm suppose to get into this job agency soon, I just have to fax my dad's W2 form from 2007 in and hopefully they can help me. 

I went in for a group interview for Bath & Body works and I tried to be as professional as I can. I was shocked to see some girls in blue jeans and just looking so casual. Never would I ever try to wear jeans to an interview. And I can bet that one of those girls def got the job. I think I did well during the group interview and was actually the only one to turn a resume, references, and letters of recommendation in too. It's just like, I don't know what they want anymore?!

The school I was looking into was suppose to have this program that helps assist you in finding a job I think, although there is no guarantee from them that you will get hired upon graduation. I can't help but feel a bit intimidated ya know? How do spas/salons besides going to different beauty schools usually list job opportunities?


----------



## hwilson18 (Feb 3, 2009)

well, in Tulsa, we have this local alternative paper we advertise in called Urban Tulsa and we usually get good response from that. Other than that our website and signage. We have posted at beauty schools but sometimes we don't. Also, oddly, craigslist.com...We have gotten some interesting applicants (I have stories for days lol) but we have found incredibly amazing people from there too. Our nail tech applied from craigslist and she is fabulous. So check that out (just be cautious).
And one thing I have done when searching for jobs in other states is google "day spa/salon in insertcity,state" and looked around on their website. Some have an employment page, some don't. Those who don't you can always send a resume and a cover letter and if they aren't currently hiring, they probably will keep it on file, which is what we do. 
Personally, I like doing the websites because I get a feel of the spa and what their about and whatnot before jumping into it. 

And about the bath and body works...that is sad. Really is. But maybe for a job that casual you appeared over qualified? I know its so hard and ignorant because you should never 'dumb yourself down' but maybe that was the case...


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hwilson18* 

 
_well, in Tulsa, we have this local alternative paper we advertise in called Urban Tulsa and we usually get good response from that. Other than that our website and signage. We have posted at beauty schools but sometimes we don't. Also, oddly, craigslist.com...We have gotten some interesting applicants (I have stories for days lol) but we have found incredibly amazing people from there too. Our nail tech applied from craigslist and she is fabulous. So check that out (just be cautious).
And one thing I have done when searching for jobs in other states is google "day spa/salon in insertcity,state" and looked around on their website. Some have an employment page, some don't. Those who don't you can always send a resume and a cover letter and if they aren't currently hiring, they probably will keep it on file, which is what we do. 
Personally, I like doing the websites because I get a feel of the spa and what their about and whatnot before jumping into it. 

And about the bath and body works...that is sad. Really is. But maybe for a job that casual you appeared over qualified? I know its so hard and ignorant because you should never 'dumb yourself down' but maybe that was the case..._

 
We have something like that we get in the mail weekly. It'll list all kinds of things like garage sales, cars for sale and there's a section for job opportunities too. But I'll look over them and there usually the same every week. The only thing I've found beauty related in the job section was to work for Avon. That lady has been making the same post there for years now! I've tried to google it and came across a job opportunity at Nordstrom's but its way too far for me to go out to on a regular basis since I don't drive. Ugh, I've really been meaning to get on that but there's just too many regulations and whatnot and everyone seems to be telling me something different so I don't really know how any of it works. 

I really hope that if I go through this that many salons go to the school with job opportunities. Right on the same street of the school if you either go further down or up the road, theres like at least 4 salons/spas right there. You could get your nails done, go tanning probably, get a facial right in the same area. It just seems like it would make sense for those places to go to the school looking for new graduates. 

Yes, the only thing I could think of for Bath & Body Works was that maybe I was too qualified? But if they even looked at my resume they'd see that I have no retail experience although I do have experience in the food industry dealing with customers and money. During the interview the main focus of it was how you interact with customers. We were allowed to basically just shout out our responses one by one. I was the first one to respond to quite a few of the questions they asked and I thought I gave very good answers to them. Everyone else did pretty well too but the super casual outfits, frickin blue jeans! just bugged me so much. I was taught always and told by every adult to never wear blue jeans to an interview but hey I guess that works for Bath & Body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. There was one girl there who was very quiet and smiled shyly and would say she didn't know when it was her turn to answer the interview questions. If I see her working there, I will freak lol!


----------



## slygirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi, I am not an esthetician but I work as a spa coordinator/receptionist at a 4-star spa in a luxury hotel (think $250 for an 80-min facial). I've worked at a couple of spas before that; one was an established day spa out in the suburbs, while the other was a brand-new wellness center that offered spa services. Here's what I've noticed:

It seems the more you know, the more bookings you will be able to get, and the more valuable to your employer you will be. Most of the time, I am booking more massages than facials or body wraps. However, at my work, the people who get the most appointments tend to dual therapists--people who are licensed massage therapists and estheticians. At one of the spas I worked, one therapist knew how to do nails, facials, waxing, and massage. She mostly did massage, but when the spa was really slow, her book would be full, and the manager would call everyone else off. The esthetics course will give you the foundation, but if you are able to find a good spa that does a variety of treatments, they will teach you their treatments and you would be able to add it to your resume. Most of the massage therapists at the spa I work can do body wraps, scrubs, Chakra Balancing, and some Ayurvedic treatments.

The economy now isn't so good for the spa industry. The hours you work may vary. Some spas pay you a fixed hourly rate, while others are commissioned-based (30-50% depending on experience and the type of spa). Other places put you on call, so you don't come in unless you get booked. Some places pay you commission plus an hourly rate (like $8/hour) for times when you don't have appointments during your shift. Just be prepared for weekends, when it's crazy busy and then Tuesdays and Wednesdays, where you may only have 1-3 appointments, or none at all. 

My spa used to offer commission (from services and retail), plus 16% automatic gratuity, an hourly retainer rate, and a good benefits plan for full-time employees. However, the spa hasn't been doing well of late, so the hotel got rid of the retainer rate and the benefits. Most therapists I know have to pay out of pocket for insurance and benefits.

If you are a good waxer, people will come back to you. Being an efficient and thorough waxer means that you can make a lot of money in under a few hours. I know of one esthetician who wouldn't wax legs. But a full leg wax oftentimes costs up to $70 in the DC area. She is missing out on the opportunity to make good money. Whereas another esthetician I know loves to wax, and on a good day she can make $300-400. Clients are very devoted to a good waxer, and you can get a lot of clients via word of mouth. Women and men are very particular in who they trust their brows, and you can develop a loyal following if you are good at Brazilian.

The environment in a spa can be catty. Especially now with the economy being what it is, sometimes there is squabbling over appointments. I have to be careful about not leaving my login up because you never know if a therapist will walk by and move an appointment over to her book. Sometimes a therapist would get upset if another person has more appointments, or they sold something but it got credited to someone else, etc.

If you are really hardworking, motivated, relatively drama-free, and are a team player, then you'll do well in a spa. The ones who don't last long are the whiners, people who have poor attitudes, don't clean after themselves, and refuse to do laundry (LOL). It really is supposed to be a team environment. Some therapists feel entitled because they feel that since they're giving the service, they're the ones bringing the clients in. But a person like me is booking the appointments and asking clients questions about their needs. Always be nice to the receptionist. I always try to book fairly but in the end, I control the appointment book.

As far as reputable schools go, I would just get in touch with the spas in your area and ask them what schools they prefer to hire from. Most schools have 600+ hour courses. Another good way to get your feet wet is to work the front desk like me. In the DC area this position is usually $8-10/hour, no benefits. The rate is more if you work in a hotel spa. The best part about working for a hotel is the benefits are great and you get paid weekly. The bad part is that the hotel is open 7 days a week, no holidays off, and the guests are usually fussier. I've thought about going into esthetics or massage therapy but ever since I started working in a spa, I now have a better idea of the inner workings of one and what the industry is like as a whole


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slygirl* 

 
_Hi, I am not an esthetician but I work as a spa coordinator/receptionist at a 4-star spa in a luxury hotel (think $250 for an 80-min facial). I've worked at a couple of spas before that; one was an established day spa out in the suburbs, while the other was a brand-new wellness center that offered spa services. Here's what I've noticed:

It seems the more you know, the more bookings you will be able to get, and the more valuable to your employer you will be. Most of the time, I am booking more massages than facials or body wraps. However, at my work, the people who get the most appointments tend to dual therapists--people who are licensed massage therapists and estheticians. At one of the spas I worked, one therapist knew how to do nails, facials, waxing, and massage. She mostly did massage, but when the spa was really slow, her book would be full, and the manager would call everyone else off. The esthetics course will give you the foundation, but if you are able to find a good spa that does a variety of treatments, they will teach you their treatments and you would be able to add it to your resume. Most of the massage therapists at the spa I work can do body wraps, scrubs, Chakra Balancing, and some Ayurvedic treatments.

The economy now isn't so good for the spa industry. The hours you work may vary. Some spas pay you a fixed hourly rate, while others are commissioned-based (30-50% depending on experience and the type of spa). Other places put you on call, so you don't come in unless you get booked. Some places pay you commission plus an hourly rate (like $8/hour) for times when you don't have appointments during your shift. Just be prepared for weekends, when it's crazy busy and then Tuesdays and Wednesdays, where you may only have 1-3 appointments, or none at all. 

My spa used to offer commission (from services and retail), plus 16% automatic gratuity, an hourly retainer rate, and a good benefits plan for full-time employees. However, the spa hasn't been doing well of late, so the hotel got rid of the retainer rate and the benefits. Most therapists I know have to pay out of pocket for insurance and benefits.

If you are a good waxer, people will come back to you. Being an efficient and thorough waxer means that you can make a lot of money in under a few hours. I know of one esthetician who wouldn't wax legs. But a full leg wax oftentimes costs up to $70 in the DC area. She is missing out on the opportunity to make good money. Whereas another esthetician I know loves to wax, and on a good day she can make $300-400. Clients are very devoted to a good waxer, and you can get a lot of clients via word of mouth. Women and men are very particular in who they trust their brows, and you can develop a loyal following if you are good at Brazilian.

The environment in a spa can be catty. Especially now with the economy being what it is, sometimes there is squabbling over appointments. I have to be careful about not leaving my login up because you never know if a therapist will walk by and move an appointment over to her book. Sometimes a therapist would get upset if another person has more appointments, or they sold something but it got credited to someone else, etc.

If you are really hardworking, motivated, relatively drama-free, and are a team player, then you'll do well in a spa. The ones who don't last long are the whiners, people who have poor attitudes, don't clean after themselves, and refuse to do laundry (LOL). It really is supposed to be a team environment. Some therapists feel entitled because they feel that since they're giving the service, they're the ones bringing the clients in. But a person like me is booking the appointments and asking clients questions about their needs. Always be nice to the receptionist. I always try to book fairly but in the end, I control the appointment book.

As far as reputable schools go, I would just get in touch with the spas in your area and ask them what schools they prefer to hire from. Most schools have 600+ hour courses. Another good way to get your feet wet is to work the front desk like me. In the DC area this position is usually $8-10/hour, no benefits. The rate is more if you work in a hotel spa. The best part about working for a hotel is the benefits are great and you get paid weekly. The bad part is that the hotel is open 7 days a week, no holidays off, and the guests are usually fussier. I've thought about going into esthetics or massage therapy but ever since I started working in a spa, I now have a better idea of the inner workings of one and what the industry is like as a whole_

 
Your post has really got me thinking if I'm actually right for this. And now I don't think I really am. The uncertainty of it with this economy scares the hell out of me honestly. With 2 older parents with poor health and a younger brother whose still in school, I don't think I can honestly take the risk. I need something much more stable I guess that can pay the bills and take care of my family. The thing is that I won't be able to work full-time at ANY job anytime soon. I'm really worried about not having good health insurance, something adequate enough to cover my therapist appointments (I'm battle very bad depression and anxiety along with other problems). My parents don't receive any benefits from their jobs so I'm on Medicaid right now. I seriously could not survive without it right now, I've got so much going on mentally and its starting to wear me down physically. 

The school that I looked into I think also did offer a massage course along with other things like waxing also. I'm not totally sure I'll have to visit the website again and possible actually talk to someone there. I also considered going back for the electrolysis course that they offered to beef up my resume. And about the drama, my guyfriend who attended beauty school and he told me all about the drama! He said it's just like high school honestly lol. 

Would it be appropriate to contact the spas/salons around here about which school their employees attended and such? I've thought about doing it but I'm worried they'll think I'm nebby or something.


----------



## hwilson18 (Feb 7, 2009)

You could contact the spas and ask recommendations for schools. I don't see why they would argue, because there is 1 massage school here that we refuse to hire a therapist from because we have had awful experiences in the past. So that would be a good idea

And I have to say I partially disagree with slygirl...I believe its just the area, but our spa in Tulsa is doing perfectly fine despite the economy, and actually product sales are up (and service sales are not down, they are not up from last year but they are the same, but jan for us is usually a slower month). Most of our clients prefer someone who is specialized (we have plenty of people ask if our "facialist" is a licensed esthetician or cosmetologist and explain how they do not want a cosmo, they want an esthetician for facials, waxing etc). The only dual therapist that has been successful is our massage/esthetician but I think thats because she had to attend 2 seperate schoolings to receive both degrees so she was specialized in both. In cosmetology, you can do everything, but in beauty school, at least here, they rarely do facials, waxing or nails, they pretty much just do hair (unless for some reason there is no one else is available). I do not think this is the right way to go, but it is true. 

But if you are really concerned about $$ maybe its not right. Because as I mentioned before, the first couple years are the hardest to build your clientele and you are slower and income fluctuates, even after you are established there is a slow season in this industry and you have to make sure to prepare for that, so on the months you are making awesome money you have to remember that you should save a bit for the slower months. Its not easy...

I think EVERYTHING in this industry, the way the economy is affecting it, the cost of services, the job pay is based on your location. SO I would go back to saying you should call around and ask for an information interview so you can see what is happening in your direct area. Because from Tulsa to DC your getting 2 totally opposite ends of the spectrum. And don't be afraid to ask brutal questions (how has the economy affected business).

And a note about the economy...I think Oklahoma has been in a better situation then other states, but people are still spending their money. It is just up to you as a therapist to advertise and educate people on why they should spend money with you. Example? Madonna's concert tickets that just recently went on sale, sold out seconds within going on sale. People obviously still have disposable income. You just have to find it, target it and educate it.


----------



## hwilson18 (Feb 7, 2009)

oh and about the drama, it is really also the salon you are at. We get some days where everyone is pissy and crabby but we have 10 girls and everyone (except 1 who just sticks to herself) gets along great, no one talks shitty to or about each other, its great. BUT in the past we had 1 employee who constantly was starting to stir drama up and we had to let him go. Some salons do not care to interfere with that and just let it happen, some cut it out fast.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hwilson18* 

 
_You could contact the spas and ask recommendations for schools. I don't see why they would argue, because there is 1 massage school here that we refuse to hire a therapist from because we have had awful experiences in the past. So that would be a good idea

And I have to say I partially disagree with slygirl...I believe its just the area, but our spa in Tulsa is doing perfectly fine despite the economy, and actually product sales are up (and service sales are not down, they are not up from last year but they are the same, but jan for us is usually a slower month). Most of our clients prefer someone who is specialized (we have plenty of people ask if our "facialist" is a licensed esthetician or cosmetologist and explain how they do not want a cosmo, they want an esthetician for facials, waxing etc). The only dual therapist that has been successful is our massage/esthetician but I think thats because she had to attend 2 seperate schoolings to receive both degrees so she was specialized in both. In cosmetology, you can do everything, but in beauty school, at least here, they rarely do facials, waxing or nails, they pretty much just do hair (unless for some reason there is no one else is available). I do not think this is the right way to go, but it is true. 

But if you are really concerned about $$ maybe its not right. Because as I mentioned before, the first couple years are the hardest to build your clientele and you are slower and income fluctuates, even after you are established there is a slow season in this industry and you have to make sure to prepare for that, so on the months you are making awesome money you have to remember that you should save a bit for the slower months. Its not easy...

I think EVERYTHING in this industry, the way the economy is affecting it, the cost of services, the job pay is based on your location. SO I would go back to saying you should call around and ask for an information interview so you can see what is happening in your direct area. Because from Tulsa to DC your getting 2 totally opposite ends of the spectrum. And don't be afraid to ask brutal questions (how has the economy affected business).

And a note about the economy...I think Oklahoma has been in a better situation then other states, but people are still spending their money. It is just up to you as a therapist to advertise and educate people on why they should spend money with you. Example? Madonna's concert tickets that just recently went on sale, sold out seconds within going on sale. People obviously still have disposable income. You just have to find it, target it and educate it._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hwilson18* 

 
_oh and about the drama, it is really also the salon you are at. We get some days where everyone is pissy and crabby but we have 10 girls and everyone (except 1 who just sticks to herself) gets along great, no one talks shitty to or about each other, its great. BUT in the past we had 1 employee who constantly was starting to stir drama up and we had to let him go. Some salons do not care to interfere with that and just let it happen, some cut it out fast._

 
Once things in my hectic little life settle down I'll look up all the spa/salon phone numbers for the places around here and call them each up. As for hiring from certain schools, I seriously think that the school I was looking into (South hills beauty academy) is the only place around here that offers an esthetician course. There is another much bigger and well known beauty school here but I think they only offer a cosmetology course. My friend had went there and yeah they do focus on pretty much on hair. Which I just don't have the passion or skill for. 

I do agree that its probably much better to be a specialist in a certain field like hair or nails than the whole shabam. It's sort of like going to a dermatologist for severe skin problems rather than just going to a general practitioner. I mean yeah you could still go to a GP but its probably best to see someone specialized in skin. 

My parents haven't been objecting to me considering doing this for a living but are also slightly worried about career opportunities. But they have told me that its not going to be easy and that nothing really is. And that I would have to put all my effort into being a highly skilled esthetician in order to get clients and keep them. My dad has suggested being a nurse since its a lot more stable and theres a high demand for them. Plus if I sign a contract with the hospital here they could probably pay for my tuition if I promise to work for them after graudating. It sounded pretty good to me until I learned about the prerequisite classes you needed to take. Just not going to happen. 

Area is a big factor too yeah. I realize what could be doing well in your state could be doing poorly where I live. Theres been at least 2 salons/spas opening right by my house within like the last year so something must be going right? Plus theres just a lot of people around here that seem to be able to charge their credit cards up like nothing. I cannot count how many times I've seen little 12 year olds walking around the mall carrying like 4 5 bags full of stuff from expensive stores. 

What do your customers usually come in for most of the time? Like mostly waxing, facials, or what? I have tons of other questions but its 1 in the morning and I'm just utterly exhausted from today. 

I hate drama! I don't like it around me and I don't like adding to it. But I've learned to deal with things to a certain level. Considering this is a career I don't really see myself doing anything catty or immature to jeopardize my job. And I just don't get why others are willing to do that and risk it?


----------



## slygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

hwilson18 is right about the drama--it does depend on the spa/salon. 95% of the time, my spa is drama-free, as long as the therapists have a full book. If your book is full you really don't have much to complain about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also I have found that when a spa institutes an "on-call" system, it makes it difficult to book appointments. Clients don't want to hear that we need to call the esthetician to see if she can come in. They'll just book somewhere else. On the other hand, you have estheticians who are unhappy their book isn't full, but they refuse to come in just for a $18 eyebrow wax. That kind of situation is tricky.

Because of the Inauguration, it was super busy at the hotel, so the numbers for January were up. Valentine's Day, we are fully booked, and we have 8 treatment rooms, a nail studio, and are open 9am - 9pm. But the upcoming months are going to be sparse until the tourists come for the Cherry Blossom Festival. But it definitely depends on the type of spa... as I said, I work for a luxury hotel, and in these times, people are not as inclined to pay $300 for a massage when they can go to their day spa and spend half that. On the other hand, people are looking to do "staycations" instead of traveling, so we do get people who come in because they're so stressed out and they just need a place away from home but not too far from home.

Also in DC we have a lot of spas and salons. You can get services in the city or go to the suburbs. I recently went to the Aveda Institute to get waxed--it was cheap and hey, student estheticians need all the practice they can get! And the Aveda Institute was busy! They have a salon and a spa. There is even a Korean spa called SpaWorld USA. It's all the way in VA but they have saunas, pools, fitness center, and it's open 24/7. They offer scrubs and massages, too. So lots of competition all around.

At the last spa I worked at, the company did no advertising whatsoever... people don't even know the place exists. I have a co-worker who still works PT over there, and she hardly ever has any appointments. The company had to advertise $59 for a 50-min facial or massage to get people in. Even then, the majority of the appointments booked were massages. 

All the dual therapists I know went to two different schools, PMTI (a really good massage school here) and Aveda Institute. Those will run 10K each in tuition. But even with all the training, they still have to work really hard to build clientele. Another thing about working in a hotel spa--we don't get many regulars. A "regular" to us could be someone who comes in once a month or twice a year.

At my spa, the most bookings we get is for an 80-min massage that runs $225 on weekdays and $250 on weekends (Fri-Sun). We add automatic 19% gratuity. Another popular booking is where the guest books blocks of time, like 2 or 3 hours and they can pick and choose 2-3 services from our menu. That one is more expensive at $330+.

When I go to a spa/salon, I'm more looking for maintenence, specifically waxing. One girl who waxed my eyebrows said business wasn't so bad, but she felt bad for the hair stylist. "At least I still get my eyebrow appointments."


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 14, 2009)

You should go for it!! Even though the economy is bad, a lot of people still come in to get their stuff done!! It's very busy at the spa I work at, and surprisingly, they still leave giant tips too!! I guess ladies like to look great all the time, whether their money situation is good or not!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slygirl* 

 
_hwilson18 is right about the drama--it does depend on the spa/salon. 95% of the time, my spa is drama-free, as long as the therapists have a full book. If your book is full you really don't have much to complain about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also I have found that when a spa institutes an "on-call" system, it makes it difficult to book appointments. Clients don't want to hear that we need to call the esthetician to see if she can come in. They'll just book somewhere else. On the other hand, you have estheticians who are unhappy their book isn't full, but they refuse to come in just for a $18 eyebrow wax. That kind of situation is tricky.

Because of the Inauguration, it was super busy at the hotel, so the numbers for January were up. Valentine's Day, we are fully booked, and we have 8 treatment rooms, a nail studio, and are open 9am - 9pm. But the upcoming months are going to be sparse until the tourists come for the Cherry Blossom Festival. But it definitely depends on the type of spa... as I said, I work for a luxury hotel, and in these times, people are not as inclined to pay $300 for a massage when they can go to their day spa and spend half that. On the other hand, people are looking to do "staycations" instead of traveling, so we do get people who come in because they're so stressed out and they just need a place away from home but not too far from home.

Also in DC we have a lot of spas and salons. You can get services in the city or go to the suburbs. I recently went to the Aveda Institute to get waxed--it was cheap and hey, student estheticians need all the practice they can get! And the Aveda Institute was busy! They have a salon and a spa. There is even a Korean spa called SpaWorld USA. It's all the way in VA but they have saunas, pools, fitness center, and it's open 24/7. They offer scrubs and massages, too. So lots of competition all around.

At the last spa I worked at, the company did no advertising whatsoever... people don't even know the place exists. I have a co-worker who still works PT over there, and she hardly ever has any appointments. The company had to advertise $59 for a 50-min facial or massage to get people in. Even then, the majority of the appointments booked were massages. 

All the dual therapists I know went to two different schools, PMTI (a really good massage school here) and Aveda Institute. Those will run 10K each in tuition. But even with all the training, they still have to work really hard to build clientele. Another thing about working in a hotel spa--we don't get many regulars. A "regular" to us could be someone who comes in once a month or twice a year.

At my spa, the most bookings we get is for an 80-min massage that runs $225 on weekdays and $250 on weekends (Fri-Sun). We add automatic 19% gratuity. Another popular booking is where the guest books blocks of time, like 2 or 3 hours and they can pick and choose 2-3 services from our menu. That one is more expensive at $330+.

When I go to a spa/salon, I'm more looking for maintenence, specifically waxing. One girl who waxed my eyebrows said business wasn't so bad, but she felt bad for the hair stylist. "At least I still get my eyebrow appointments."_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_You should go for it!! Even though the economy is bad, a lot of people still come in to get their stuff done!! It's very busy at the spa I work at, and surprisingly, they still leave giant tips too!! I guess ladies like to look great all the time, whether their money situation is good or not!_

 
I've done some more thinking about it and I'm see if I can book an appointment to tour the school soon. My parents spoke about me doing this earlier today and said that they'd fully support me. They'll let me stay with them rent free (which there already doing, boy I love them!), and if I need any money for tuition or supplies they'll cover it for me and I can pay them back interest free. My dad said, "I can be your bank" lol. I'm in a program that is suppose to help assist with covering my tuition or at least part of it. Which takes some stress off of this. They want me to start school soon maybe in June rather than in 2 years when I have some cash saved up from work (I'm completely broke right now). They both seemed a bit optimistic when I mentioned to them how many salons/spas where located right around the school and by our home. The rent for a space in that area is pretty high since it is more of an upper class area and I have seen absolutely no business whatsoever in that area go out of business. Hopefully another good sign that yes people are still willing to invest cash into looking good?

I now really hope that I actually do go through with this. I just hate how much I go back and forth with things and can never make up my mind.


----------

